# Storing pompano rigs



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Anybody have good solutions for storing your double drop style rigs? Maybe it’s just me, but I hate the ziplock bags. I always make a mess of them taking them in and out of the bags.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Tack a nail on the wall and hang them on it


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

wrap them around a small cardboard piece


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Small sections of pool noodles or pipe insulation attached to the beach cart work for me. Nothing like trying to untangle that mess in the heat of the moment.


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Good ideas. Gonna try the cardboard first, it’s what I have the most of and can still slide into my small tackle bag I take to the beach.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

cut a small slit on each end and use it to hold each end of the line


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I was definitely thinking of long term storage in the garage haha


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Shark Sugar said:


> I was definitely thinking of long term storage in the garage haha


It’s cool, I wasn’t specific enough. A lot of times I have to break my rods down, depending on what vehicle I take, so I don’t leave the rigs on. Need an easy way to store between fishing trips without making a knotted mess in those ziplocks.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I use bags with a piece of cardboard in it. One rig on each side of the cardboard.


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Did cardboard in ziplocks. Going out in the AM to see how much easier it is.


----------



## Photon1969 (Oct 28, 2019)

Use the pool noodle idea. You can get one at the Dollar store and cut you a 6" section. Great for tackle bag and garage storage.


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Yup, gonna try the noddle approach next.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Great ideas guys, probably going to try the cardboard and pool noodle ideas myself, thanks!


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

So far the pool noodle is the runaway leader for me.


----------

